# net salary and intl schools



## Patch66 (Nov 25, 2012)

hi there , trying to crunch numbers to confirm if worth taking offer of move to singapore. need confirmation the following. 

- what is expected net take home on sgd 100K a year.
- any comments on the following intl schools - tanglin, iss, nexus. tanglin preferred but they want 2 term fees up front (ouch), leaning towards ISS. 

thanks.


----------

